# joining the sweet side



## rexxar (Jan 22, 2010)

i recently got a new job as a pastry chef.... and i have little exp in that side of the kitchen
i'll be working under a REALLY awesome group of chefs

my question is: what can i expect coming from the savory side of the kitchen? 
What habits should i cultivate, which should i lose?
Any reading i should do ?
any tricks tips you want to share?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Watch. When the appropriate time comes, ask why this/that was done that way, and take notes.

Pastry is all about repeatability and accuracy, the scale is your biggest friend followed by the mixer.

Lots of good books out there. CIA's Professional Chef" will give you some excellent background info and solid basic recipies. Bo Fribourg is another one.

Many cooks and quite a few Chefs are scared sh**less to even pick up a flour scoop, learn what you can and enjoy it--then use what you've learned.


----------



## ryxin (Jan 20, 2010)

hey there that's a great tips. thanks for sharing here...:talk::bounce:


----------



## rexxar (Jan 22, 2010)

thats a bunch 

i'm amazoning that book right now:bounce:


----------

